# Homestar Runner: Dead as a Doornail?



## GatodeCafe (Sep 29, 2010)

So for those not in the know, H*R has not updated for a pretty good six months. No Sbemails, no toons, no games, no anything, dude! So it's pretty crazy.

As for my 2 cents I think one of three things must be going on:

1. This really does spell the long-term demise for H*R. Tragedy!
2. The bros. chaps have a different project in mind they're focusing on. Now this is just speculation, but we know for a fact that the bros. have been in talks with Cartoon Network to get a show going on, and I think a homestar show would fit in perfectly with their current line-up (i.e. Adventure time, Regular show, etc...)
3. H*R is going to come back just like old times. *shrug* nice middle of the road estimate, and the bros. need SOMETHING to do to keep the $ coming.


----------



## Minuet (Sep 29, 2010)

I still check the site every Monday even though I know nothing's going to happen.  (It's like _Waiting for Godotstar Runner_...)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 29, 2010)

I think if it was really dead, we'd get some kind of farewell toon, or at least a message.  The fact that there hasn't been any kind of communication at all (I even checked the Homestar Wiki forums, and it seems like nobody there knows anything either) might just possibly mean they're working on a big project of some kind.  The Cartoon Network thing seems pretty likely, actually.
What if they're making the Peasant's Quest movie?
;-)


----------



## Ben (Sep 29, 2010)

A new child came into their family around November 2009, and that's apparently been why updates have slowed to a trickle. Not much else to it, as far as I can tell.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 29, 2010)

They got over 10,000 viruses.


----------



## Icky (Sep 29, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> They got over 10,000 viruses.


 
No, idiot, the meme is "over *9*,000".


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 29, 2010)

But in that SB e-mail, he got over 400,000 viruses.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 29, 2010)

Icky said:


> No, idiot, the meme is "over *9*,000".


 no, I was reffering to V


M. Le Renard said:


> But in that SB e-mail, he got over 400,000 viruses.


 Yeah, I haven't seen it forever and thought it was 10,000


----------



## Minuet (Sep 29, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen it forever and thought it was 10,000


 
Either way, computer over; virus = very yes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 30, 2010)

I feel that a part of my adolescence has perished.


----------



## Willow (Sep 30, 2010)

Minuet said:


> I still check the site every Monday even though I know nothing's going to happen.  (It's like _Waiting for Godotstar Runner_...)


 _Waiting for Hodot_? :B

They should put H*R on Cartoon Network just so that way it will hopefully kick out one of the crappy shows (I'm looking at you Johnny Test)


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> They got over 10,000 viruses.


 
What?  That's not even a record!


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 1, 2010)

The Store seems to be keeping them afloat. Didn't they say the costs for the website were paid for entirely by Store sales? I forget.

It's sad that we're not getting new H*R cartoons (I was bummed most of all by the lack of SBemails), but there are other weekly things to keep me busy now like Regular Show and Nostalgia Critic. Maybe this would be a good time for me to finally watch each Marzipan's Answering Machine on H*R.


----------

